# My Biggest Tank Yet...



## bugs (16 Feb 2008)

Just bought one of these second-hand, complete with Rena external filter, a heater, and four tubes (altho not sure how old they are) too. Quite a monster.


----------



## Joecoral (16 Feb 2008)

ooh i like the rena tanks! that exact model is going to be my next tank when i move house. Â£100! bargain of the century!!


----------



## TDI-line (17 Feb 2008)

Very nice, and 371 litres.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Feb 2008)

Nice tank.  The build quality on these are good.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Feb 2008)

Â£100!! thats a bargain!! Im going to get the 120x40 next.  Do you know how old it is?

Sam


----------



## bugs (17 Feb 2008)

No idea how old it is but I do know the previous owner kept cichlids in it and was none too careful about the glass... The lower section is a bit riddled with scratches but I'm not too bothered at this stage - for Â£100 it's potentially disposable if I decide I want to stick with this size tank in the long term (at which point I'd replace it with new).


----------



## Martin (18 Feb 2008)

Lovely tank, but you are going to get soggy armpits reaching to the bottom of this monster at 71cm deep ! I thought my tank was deep at 56cm.


----------



## stevet (18 Feb 2008)

I too bought my 120x50 Rena Classic from ebay - at Â£300 it was more expensive than yours. Ill console myself with the fact that there was a T5 luminaire thrown in with fresh tubes and plenty of tank spares, so i cant complain too much!

It was also in pretty good condition too...

Reaching the bottom is a trial - but as the tank was sold with decent grabbers then i dont see that as too much of an issue! At 6'3" i also have fairly long arms!


----------



## bugs (18 Feb 2008)

The plan is to go for low-tech so I hope not to have my arms in the tank too often. 

Currently I'm just planning out the reinforcements that I'm going to put in under the floor! Some sturdy pieces of 2x4 on some low brick piers, just to support under where the front edge will sit.


----------



## Martin (18 Feb 2008)

Very wise to plan ahead. I have read some horror stories on other forums, where either cabinets have collapsed or floorboards have given way! Luckily my tanks are sited on a concrete floor.


----------



## bugs (18 Feb 2008)

I'm always amazed by the construction of the cabinets supplied with tanks and the lack of instruction re getting the floor absolutely level - especially left to right. In the longer term my tank will be situated on a built in cabinet - sturdy timbers behind an elegant, solid wood (probably Cherry) face frame.


----------



## Ray (18 Feb 2008)

It looks, in the photo, like it just has 4 feet - that would be over 100kg/foot!  Does it?  Are they adjustable?


----------



## bugs (18 Feb 2008)

It has eight feet, however, I plan to put a sheet of thick ply down on the floor to stand it on to spread the pressure over a wider area and stop it punching holes through my floorboards.


----------

